# Little watches people wear?



## JCBourne (Nov 30, 2010)

I see a bunch of people wearing what looks to be little watches. They are rubbery and very small. Are these watches or some kind of stop watch?

Anyone know what i'am talking about?


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 1, 2010)

Something like this?

Polar Wearlink M-XL - SportsAuthority.com


----------



## chevyman (Dec 2, 2010)

Not sure what you are talking about but I see alot of those balance bands people wear on the wrist around work and town. I don't believe in it but alot do. Somebody sure is making some $$$ for such a simple product. looks something like this..


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 2, 2010)

There a little different, they look like a rubber watch (it is a watch) but really small.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 2, 2010)

I know the watches you're talking about.  I don't see them too often here in NC though.


----------



## chevyman (Dec 2, 2010)

????Breo roam sport watch???


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 3, 2010)

chevyman said:


> ????Breo roam sport watch???



YES! Why do so many people wear them? It's like the new thing, they popped out of nowhere!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2010)

Cuz its another trend.  Like those shoes with the toes.  If something falls on your foot, youre fucked, if you step on a nail while jogging, youre fucked.  They dont go with a business suit.  Yet here they are, selling like hot cakes.


----------



## chevyman (Dec 3, 2010)

According to the description they are supposed to have the following attributes because they contain _Germanium & Tourmaline_ which work to: ....

emit Negative Ions & Far Infrared (FIR)
improve circulation & mental alertness
strengthen immune system while reducing stress
speed up post-recovery time
improve balance, flexibility & range of motion
   But I think it is like AKIRA stated. It's a fad same as the balance bands.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2010)

Im all for trying something new, but when I step back and take a look at things from afar and see their function, price, longevity, thats when Id call bullshit.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm waiting for a cock ring version.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha right on guys. Good points. I was curious as to why people wore them.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 3, 2010)

chevyman said:


> According to the description they are supposed to have the following attributes because they contain _Germanium & Tourmaline_ which work to: ....
> 
> emit Negative Ions & Far Infrared (FIR)
> improve circulation & mental alertness
> ...





AKIRA said:


> Im all for trying something new, but when I step back and take a look at things from afar and see their function, price, longevity, thats when Id call bullshit.





PushAndPull said:


> I'm waiting for a cock ring version.



Is it too soon for me to insert a Fizogen joke?  Cause they totally did it first with The Strap.  If only The Strap told time...


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 3, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Is it too soon for me to insert a Fizogen joke?  Cause they totally did it first with The Strap.  If only The Strap told time...



How did I miss this gem, never even heard of The Strap.

_
The Strap Description from FIZOGEN 
THE STRAP is an explosively powerful performance enhancement agent that will shock and amaze the world! As soon as THE STRAP is worn, users may instantly experience incredible increases in strength, endurance, power, energy, balance, focus, flexibility and more!

THE STRAP???s instant effects are due to a polarized field it helps to enhance around the body, which may have a positive and immediate interaction with the human quantum frequency, tonal vibration, bio-energy and magnetic fields. THE STRAP???s proprietary quantum polarized process may help unlock the body???s life force energy and true intended potential by promoting an enhanced human bio-energy system. Simply TAKE THE STRAP TESTS, which are located on the top and bottom panels of this box to instantly feel the effects! Experience the power of THE STRAP! 
_


----------



## JPN (Dec 4, 2010)

yah i got one they are really handy for telling the time and they are cheap too


----------



## stevemuscleman (Dec 21, 2010)

These are all good tips on how you can lose fats to be fit and to lose weight. But the main thing that you should know and you should learn is discipline. You need to balance both your body and mind. You need to focus on your goal of losing weight and should follow everything that was given for you to lose weight. Aside from doing all this aerobic exercises, you also need to check on what you are eating because all these will all be useless if you do not have a balanced diet.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 7, 2011)

Makers of power bracelets admit there's no science behind claims - Y! Sports Blogs - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 7, 2011)

The Strap > Power Balance bracelets

And there we have it, thread closed.  We should have had a poll.  If only Capt or RichGears had started this thread.


----------



## GMO (Jan 9, 2011)

chevyman said:


> According to the description they are supposed to have the following attributes because they contain _Germanium & Tourmaline_ which work to: ....
> 
> emit Negative Ions & Far Infrared (FIR)
> improve circulation & mental alertness
> ...



I'm in the wrong business...could be making millions swindling jackasses.


----------



## stevedav (Jan 9, 2011)

well i don't think so ....


----------

